# Bus eireann morning service Naas to Dublin City Centre



## briancbyrne (18 Sep 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone use ths service? - If so do they fiind its generally on time?

also the timetable is showing 2 departures @ 07:15 & 07:30 both getting into St. Stephens Green at 08:20 without any scheduled stops - is this possible?
My apologies  - just have never regularly taken public transport.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## superdrog (18 Sep 2008)

Would imagine that the 7.15 operates via Kill and possibly Rathcoole hence the longer travel time.


----------

